# Ceiling paint wrapping down the wall?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, a water leak from the upstairs bathroom dictated that the dining room is the next room for renovation in the house we bought 4 months ago.

I'm looking for pictures/ideas of where the paint wraps down from the ceiling like a foot into the wall. This dining room is a very-plain ~12x12' room, with standard ceilings, no trays or steps or anything. Originally I was thinking I would just put up crown, but I think I may want it to look a little different than the kitchen/family room I just finished-. 


The dining room from living room (entry to the kitchen is a standard-sized doorway not visible on the right of this picture):









I eventually would like to do some white woodwork/casing/archway/something through the larger entry between the living and dining rooms, but that's a future project.










If anyone has any pictures of what I'm talking about, I would appreciate it. I'm trying to see if I really want to paint it like this, what moldings I'll use, etc. Below the white area we talked about a faux suede or stucco look. The dining room furniture is about the same color as the floor, if that helps anyone with ideas.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I did a project some years ago now that had ceilings with fairly large radii where they met the wall. A picture frame molding was wrapped around the wall about 18-24" down the wall (but would have worked at 12") and I brought the ceiling color down to the molding. The room had higher ceilings than you do though (I hate to see you lose height and worry about what this might look like over your opening between the rooms). Anyhow, if this is the look you had in mind I can see if I can find the photos? I've seen paintable foam in supply catalogs that would work for the radii so you wouldn't have to shape them with plaster and so forth.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, the painting sounds exactly like what I'm talking about. I'm not too concerned with the archway/entryway at this point - I probably won't do that until after the livingroom. 

My wife is planning on having everyone for thanksgiving in -what about 7 weeks- and this dining room thing is taking me away from the Foyer I am in the middle of. Obviously, fixing the water damaged ceiling & walls seems to be more of a priority than decoritive wainscot in the foyer and stairway. I started grad-school full-time, on top of working full-time, so my home improvement time-budget is very low. I think the 1-foot paint-wrap will make it look decorative, and save me a lot of time vs. installing crown. 

I need to see some more pictuers before deciding though, and google images hasn't helped much so far. Thanks for the help!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are some images that I found on Google - these are the only images I could find, and they aren't very clear pictures.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My project looked like these but the corners were coved. I will try to find pics.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I took 2 pictures of the room as it currently is (ignore the mess/clutter - I was cleaning up wet drywall and still have a mess). I used photoshop to put the venetian plaster faux finish on the wall, with the simulated ceiling wrap, I used 8" on these. I did a brown and a white for comparison of color. Of course there would be some sort of molding between the two, but that's too hard to simulate in photoshop right now. I think it would be painted to match whatever color the ceiling is.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sort of looks more like faux molding than a ceiling extension to me. The sharp right angle is a problem?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah, I think I see what you're saying - you actually rounded the ceiling down into the wall like a "dome" shape? 

I'm just going to paint, no intricate ceiling redesign on this one. Quick/easy is the name of the game for me on this project, as there are about 5 rooms ahead of this one on the priority list to get big time/money resources. If I can do a nice paint treatment and have it look good for 3-5 years, then I'll come back to it with molding/crown/coffered-ceilings or something and jazz it up in the future.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> Ah, I think I see what you're saying - you actually rounded the ceiling down into the wall like a "dome" shape?


I didn't but yes, the plaster craftsmen that built the house 120 years before coved the ceiling to blend it down the wall.


----------

